# Quit Smoking



## Arborius (Mar 30, 2012)

I just quit smoking using an electric cigarette and I would like to suggest anyone who has a bad habit that it is better to quit now before the shtf. Being in a survival situation and going through withdrawal would be a huge set back. Take care of addiction now lose weight stop smoking take care of elective surgeries keep your dental work current for yourself and family.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I quit cold turkey (had an ex who would withhold certain amenities if I smoked and also would have left me) but I quit smoking cold turkey, it wasn't fun but what I did was made myself to think that I was better then smokers, that they were "lower" then me on the hierarchy. I know it's not true and don't think that now, but it's what I had to do to quit. I also got my tonsils out about the same time, and man, I think I get one cold a year and it lasts 3 days. I used to get strep, the virus that's like strep, and week long colds, almost bi-monthly. I'm SOOOO glad I quit, even when she dumped me I didn't go back because I love how healthy I have become!

I recommend everybody gives 100% if they want to quit smoking, isolate yourself from other smokers and break your habits, that's the hardest!


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I agree and wish I could stop. The bad part is, I become a monster within 2-4 hours after stopping. I actually chew, so I'm not for sure if the electronic cigarette would do me any good. Let me ask you, what brand, make model etc. I might get me one and try it.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I was a monster for a week after, you can can do it man, just gotta DO IT.


----------



## Zamial (Jul 25, 2012)

acidlittle said:


> I was a monster for a week after, you can can do it man, just gotta DO IT.


I have been smoke free for 3 years now? They say when you no longer keep track or loose track of the last one you had, you are really done. I had to take Chantex to quit and that stuff is EVIL. I took it at 1/2 dosage for 2 and 1/2 weeks and I was all done with cigarettes. I was smoking 2 packs of Marlboro reds a day for 7 years, if drinking it was more.

Something that REALLY helped me through some of the bad times was this truth," The only reason to EVER smoke after you have gone through the withdrawal stage is *a)* You want to go back to smoking the same as you did before you quit or more. *b) *You want to go through withdrawals again." That is a truth that can be more powerful than the addiction.


----------



## solardon (Mar 2, 2012)

I quit 10 years ago after 40 years of smoking a pack a day. After many unsuccessful tries and then *acupuncture *for $150 worked. That was a month worth of cigarettes then. A few needles in my hands and feet but the part that worked (I think) was the two needles in each ear hooked up to a pulsing 6V signal. That supposedly kept my brain from crashing making me want to kick the dog Two sessions like this on Wednesday and Thursday and I could drink a beer around the campfire while my wife had a cigarette and I was OK with it. Only my teenage daughters have given me reasons to start again but I am still smoke free. I promised myself I could start again when I was 70 so I had something to live for! (by then they will be $10 a pack and I wont be able to afford it) My wife still smokes and has finally started talking about quitting. A month of big red gum and I was home free and haven't looked back. I have several friends who did this too and recommended it to me.


----------



## Dreams (Mar 27, 2012)

I applaud those of you who have stopped and those who have stopped cold turkey. I know first hand from my husband how difficult it is. He went through months and months with the patch .. which was worthless.. a week of the patch, a week off.. a week on.. it was stupid. Then, he would skip to the store across the street for "soda".. come to fine out he hid his ciggs in the mail box.. lol.. I followed him and after he walked out the door I took them out and got rid of them.. of course, he came back to the apartment and couldnt say anything to me because hes not supposed to have them.. LOL.. it was funny..

Not only did he have the smoking problem, but drinking as well... lucky for me, he loves me more the he liked seeing me upset.. so he quit both cold turkey.. the back and forth was too much.. he just said forget it.. It was very hard for him, but he did it... he actually stayed away from his family during this time and everything. (they all smoke and drink).. hes been off since 06... hes still an asshole.. but one step at a time.. LOL...

I love him..


----------



## drtywhtboy (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm using those pills, where I can smoke for a week, then its supposed to help me stop all together...However it doesn't seem to be working, so i'll try the electric one next...I guess


----------



## Xplorer (May 8, 2012)

I used the patch (had to remove overnight due to wicked dreams) & the reward method. I treated myself to a whitetail hunt out west if I stayed smoke free for a year. After the year ( & many packs of gum) I never looked back. 5-6 years later, still miss them, but would not stay again. My wife would kill me-lol.


----------



## gitnready4it (Jan 27, 2012)

I quit after 27 years and have been smoke free for about 1-1/2 years. It wasn't easy but i had decided it was time to get in shape and that is very hard when you can't breath. Cold turkey was the only way for me! You can do it!::clapping::


----------



## eunicebrail (Aug 2, 2012)

Frequent smoking is really bad to anyone who is a chain smoker. As we know, there are so many underlying conditions that smoking can bring to us and worst is it can result to death. I always remind people closest to me to avoid smoking and divert their attention to other things that is beneficial to their health.


----------



## gin_and_pete (Aug 25, 2012)

I have also quit using the electronic cigs and it was much easier than any other times i have tried to quit. I have tried the gum, the patches, even the pills u get with a prescription from your doctor. Somehow it worked; I dont care how it just did HAHA! I dont know if its ok to post links so if anyone is interested in where I got my Ecigs from feel free to shoot me a message.


----------



## Dean (Sep 21, 2012)

It's been over a year and a half for me, and let me tell you, it gets better, in fact i feel utterly intolerant to those who smoke near me, i think it's a side effect, or maybe i'm just an asshole, hehehe


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i still smoke. i have used the ecigs, but found i wanted one even worse. they made me smoke more. yikes. im cool with patches. but the dreams are something else. after today i eill put them down again. i just dont want the expense or the stroke! nor do i wish to struggle as i train at the gym


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

I have been smoking for 50 years now. I tried to quit once, but nobody on this planet would dare be around me. I don't drink, my wife won't let me chase women (Forgot what to do should I catch one) Never done any drugs, so, even though she is an R.N. she doesn't complain too much. 
Besides, after being married for over 30 years, she has finally worn out her voice on it . LOL 

Also, because of the o'bummer inflated costs, and not allowing the Indian res. to send them anymore, I at least started rolling my own. I actually feel better due to the "lack" of chemicals in natural tobacco . The manufacturers sprayed their tobacco with additives to keep them burning and to further addict you. I can remember ashtrays in the Dr.s office, hospital, stores, and just about anyplace else you can think of. Almost every sports guy smoked and endorsed cigarettes.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

While we are on the bad habit to kick discussion, let me suggest caffeine.

Hi, my name is Denton, and I'm a caffeinoholic.

I decided I'd better kick coffee as I was scheduled for survival school. I'd heard the headaches were pretty bad, and I didn't want to start jonesing during some torture session.

Let me tell you, the caffeine withdrawal is hideous. I had no idea how a headache could be. The last night before the withdrawal eased, I dreamed an alien was trying to chisel its way out of my head. 

I didn't stay off coffee, but I keep enough bricks of Maxwell House and boxes of 5 Hour Energy to keep me alive when S hits the F.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Most people may not know this, but caffine is one of the major incrediants in headache medications for pain.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I've never smoked, never wanted to, and tend to associate only with nonsmokers because I don't want a sore throat and stinging eyes.
I walked out of a furniture warehouse job a few years ago because the foreman told me i couldn't sit in the warehouse to eat my sandwiches at breaktimes and that I had to use the small canteen. "But it's full of smoke" I said, to which he answered grouchily "It's good enough for the rest of us". So I walked, I'd only started there a couple of days previously, shortest job I ever had..

Big problem I have is finding out whether a lady is a smoker or not before I ask her out for a date, as there's nothing more embarrassing than to find out she's a smoker halfway through the date when she lights up, at which point I begin diplomatically edging out of the relationship as best i can without hurting her feelings.
Call me fussy but it's just that I could never kiss a woman who smells like a trucker..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey! I used to drive trucks, thank you!

Come to think of it, I smoked, too. Maybe you have something, there. :|


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I smoked for 13 years and have been smoke free for about 6 or 7 years now. If I can quit, anyone can. I was a hardcore 3 pack a day smoker. 

It took me about 15 attempts before I finally quit for good. Here's a couple things that worked for me: 
1. Quit cold turkey. The other stuff just extends your misery longer. The sooner the drugs are out of your system, the sooner your cravings stop. 
2. Eat chocolate during withdrawals - there is a chemical in chocolate that eases the pain and sickness of withdrawals. I spent two days in bed with a bag of chocolate when I finally quit for good. 
3. Breathing through straws - I know it sounds silly but it replicates the sensation of drawing in a cigarette. It helped me those first few weeks. 
4. If you drink alcohol, quit that too. Alcohol stimulates the same part of the brain that smoking does. It will make you crave cigarettes. I didn't drink for 6 months after I quit for the last time. 
5. If you fall off the wagon, get right back up on it again. Like I said, it took me 15 attempts to finally quit. I just kept falling off the wagon and getting back up on it again. 

Best of luck to all the quitters out there. You can do it!


----------



## MASQ (Sep 24, 2012)

at my worst i was smoking 2 or more packs a day, until recently when, for some odd reason, my cravings started to slow down. Now I am down to smoking 2, or less, a night. which i think is more me having trouble breaking the habit of always having to be doing something with my hands.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Incidentally what will smokers do when there's no tobacco around in a Post-Apoc world, will they go bananas or what, ha ha..


----------



## Prince Humperdink (Nov 9, 2012)

I gave up a 3 pack a day habit about 16 years ago.I did it cold turkey,but I had to actually want to for it to be successful.Good luck to all who are quitting!!


----------

